# ebay mal anders



## Heiko (28 November 2007)

Zur Abwechslung mal eine nette ebay-Geschichte:
Am 23. habe ich nach kurzem, aber umfangreichen, Mailkontakt einen Fisher Spacepen bei einem ebay-Händler in den USA bestellt. Kostet bei uns zwischen 50 und 70 Euronen, dort drüben hab ich - inkl. versichertem Versand - grade mal 28 Euronen bezahlt (mittels PayPal).
Und jetzt das beste: man warnte schon, dass es zwei bis vier Wochen dauern könnte, bis das gute Stück bei mir ist, weil das halt interkontinental verschickt wird.
Heute - fünf Tage später - habe ich das Teil wie beschrieben in meinem Briefkasten.

Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

Na denn, kannste jetzt im Männerklo an die Decke schreiben, wo die anderen Minen es nicht tun. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Na denn, kannste jetzt im Männerklo an die Decke schreiben, wo die anderen Minen es nicht tun. :scherzkeks:


Exakt dafür


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

Dann schreibe bitte innen unten auf die Tür, direkt über den breiten Spalt zum Boden:

"Beware of gay limbo dancers!"​


----------



## peanuts (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

Dafür braucht's keinen Spacepen...


----------



## Marco001 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

Was ist eigentlich ein Spacepen?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: ebay mal anders*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein Spacepen?


http://www.spacepen.de/


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

Hallo,

ein Spacepen ist ein Stift, der auch in der Schwerelosigkeit schreibt. Nun ist es für den Normalsterblichen recht selten sich dort aufzuhalten, deshalb mußte die Nasa auch einen speziellen Stift entwickeln (lassen) der das kann, damit Astronauten auch mal was aufschreiben können. Die Entwicklungskosten lagen im Millionen Dollar Bereich. Die Russen haben dafür einen Bleistift benutzt.

Lonovis


----------



## A John (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: ebay mal anders*






Dieses Exemplar ist mehr als 30 Jahre alt, hat schon die halbe Welt gesehen und tut noch immer prächtig. Lediglich das vergoldete Space Shuttle auf dem Clip hat sich irgendwann mal in die unendlichen Weiten...


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: ebay mal anders*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Entwicklungskosten lagen im Millionen Dollar Bereich. Die Russen haben dafür einen Bleistift benutzt.


:vlol:


----------



## Fidul (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: ebay mal anders*

http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/spacepen.asp

Für Bleistifte braucht man noch einen Anspitzer mit Absaugautomatik und einen Fänger für abgebrochene Minen.


----------

